# Taking orders and lives: Do soldiers have the right to follow their conscience?



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2013)

From today's "The Current" on CBC Radio 1, with host Anna Maria Tremonti.  "Line in the Sand" starts with an interview with Retired Captain Rob Semaru and finishes with US War Resisters.  Interesting and thought provoking.  



> Wars don't get much more confusing than the one in Afghanistan where enemy combatants look like farmers and battlegrounds lack front lines. Into that whirlwind stepped the Canadian army and with them Captain Robert Semrau. Here's his take on the day that ended his military career and sparked a national debate on soldiers ethics and the idea of mercy killing. And later, U.S. War resisters ask when soldiers have the right to follow their conscience.



http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/2013/07/16/taking-orders-and-lives-when-do-soldiers-have-the-right-to-follow-their-conscience/


----------

